# Drivit



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm looking the cost of having drvit installed. It will be on a new building. Is it priced by the square ft. or what? Any info would be appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Your might not find a lot of help on stucco online.

First of all stucco is a product where most applicators function outside the homeowner circle. They either work in a full comercial setting or have a paticular GC/Developer thier in bed with.

Second Drivit, Stowe and Weatherall are products difficult for just anyone to purchase. The reason being if applicated improperly the damage can be massive. This happened in Wrightsville Beach NC in the early 90s to the point the Fed Gov had to pick up the slack. ....=restriction

Anyhow....Weatherall is located in Sanders Indiana, give them a call they might be able to refer someone local to you....(also thier product line is pretty tuff)

Hope that helped.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a customer who owns several hotels. I looked at one of his properties that has Drivit around the entire perimiter of the top of the parapet walls, the property is less than 10 years old. He has leaks in several rooms beneath problem areas of the Drivit (the roof was flood tested, no leaks there). The Drivit is cracked in numerous places. On several areas where the Drivit corners from horizontal to vertical, the application is so thin it doesn't properly cover the mesh, leaving holes. 

He is in a battle with insurance, contractor etc., no one will take responsibility. 

He will have to cap over the Drivit or remove it and cap the walls with something else.


----------



## EIFS101 (Dec 25, 2004)

*Eifs101*



Unregistered said:


> I'm looking the cost of having drvit installed. It will be on a new building. Is it priced by the square ft. or what? Any info would be appreciated. Thank You.


Don't be scared off by these people hell bent on badmouthing EIFS. The price per square foot depending on your area should cost you 6-7 dollars a square foot for a simple flat wall. Detail accents are obviously more expensive.
Check out eifs101.bravehost.com for more great information.

Rob


----------



## lalo (Dec 20, 2004)

If installed properly EIFS is a great system, it is the most used commercial cladding in the United States.

EIFS is not supposed to be used on horizontal surfaces like parapet caps. This is a design issue. Manufacturers allow EIFS to be used in parapet cap situations with a few recommendations. It must have a waterproof basecoat, heavy mesh and a 12 to 6 slope.

The price of EIFS will vary depending on location and the type of building. In Texas I would say that the average cost of EIFS is any where from $6 to $7 per sq. ft. This is for a flat wall no higher than 15'-0" with heavy mesh up to 8'0". Standard reveals and simple banding or decorations. Like anything else it all depends on your location and the complexity of your project.


----------

